

Show HN: Wu.js – Higher order functions for ES6 iterators - mnemonik
http://fitzgen.github.io/wu.js/

======
kybernetikos
I wish at least the minimal set of these were in the language.

Does Wu.js conform to any of the fantasy-land specifications?
[https://github.com/fantasyland/fantasy-
land](https://github.com/fantasyland/fantasy-land)

------
pselbert
It's great to get some infinite stream functionality in JS, but I don't see
where this is helping in the realm of concurrency. Were there any particular
use cases in mind when it was written, or was it primarily an exercise to push
the use of generators?

~~~
WhitneyLand
Do you mean why couldn't you get the same concurrency using multi-threading?
You could but that doesn't fit in all environments like node.js. Check out how
koa.js can leverage similar concepts to reduce nested callbacks. Also beyond
the concurrency the lazy loading aspect can have implications for functional
programming techniques.

